# 2013 Calendar Pictures



## Mick

Ladies/Gents,

We are currently in the process of starting to build a calendar over the coming year, that we will hopefully be able to release later in the year for the 2013-2014 year. This is your chance to have a car you *AMATEURS* have detailed be apart of it.

What we are looking for is a mixture of amateur members own cars (or friends cars, if permission has been given for us to use the image, of course). So we will sticky this in the showroom for the next 8-9 months, and we invite you to post a picture of your own car, or a car you have done (again, I need to re-iterate, we need permission from whoever took the picture to use the image, and ideally the owner of the car as well).

Ideally we would be looking for nicely taken pics (please think before you post a pic if YOU would buy a calendar with the image in it) and not just a picture of a car parked out side a house.

Any picture submitted must be available in a larger than 800x600 format, for printing purposes (I dont have the exact dimensions to hand, please post smaller pictures on here, but we would require a bigger copy emailed later in the year if we decide to use it to have it printed)

Finally, please only post pictures on this thread, this is NOT a discussion thread, if you have a question please PM myself, or another admin (it saves us having to troll through countless comments to see the images).

Thats pretty much it, sorry for the long winded post. If you feel your car (or a car you have done) could be of the high calibre we are looking for, then post it below.

Thanks

Mick
Team DW


----------



## The_Bouncer

ok I'll start off, I quite like them anyway lol - took them last year and have the high res available :thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris




----------



## scratcher




----------



## evotuning




----------



## ted11




----------



## Serious




----------



## Mick

I should add, feel free to post more than one pic, if you think you have another that qualifies :thumb:


----------



## Yozza

Im an amateur so only have pics of my own Car


----------



## Bentleya




----------



## balz




----------



## MidlandsCarCare

DSC00078 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## ted11




----------



## ted11




----------



## ted11




----------



## prokopas




----------



## ted11




----------



## cortinajim

One for summer and one for winter of the old green machine


----------



## OILRS




----------



## kempe




----------



## kallum_m




----------



## JohnA88




----------



## JohnA88

Might aswell chuck a few of my old ones up aswell


----------



## Jakub555

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chrisc

Not a car but still a nice shot of are buster.
No bikes aloud then
View attachment 21589

I'll get a better picture if bikes are aloud:thumb:


----------



## Xploit

Mine


----------



## Trucksy

my cars



































and if bikes are allowed?


----------



## Ship shine




----------



## Spoony

I'll toss my hat in to the ring


----------



## Joech92

Heres my checky little Lupo.


















Joe


----------



## NorthernNick

a few from me 

























*^you can see the street reflected around a small point on the boot lit here..look closely :thumb:*










My 2003 mk6 ford fiesta in moondust silver :wave:


----------



## Serapth

Really like this shot of my previous car









This is one of my favourate shots of my current car


----------



## magpieV6

few from me


















































































sorry, i got carried away


----------



## Mick

Yes Chris, Bike shots are welcomed as well mate.

some nice efforts so far, keep em coming :thumb:

Oh, and PICS ONLY please, no chit chat.


----------



## Baran35




----------



## Deano

mick's gonna be so sick of seeing these :lol:


----------



## S63




----------



## Tabbs

recent pic and just love at the mo so I would buy a calander with this in :thumb:


----------



## shuggett

Here's my efforts !


----------



## ANDY GTR

a couple of mine


----------



## Balddee2




----------



## stangalang




----------



## grant motox




----------



## Mr.Ry




----------



## Sti_Brumby




----------



## Ship shine

this shot was taken at SPA F1 circuit, was good fun racing round there,


----------



## robrobc




----------



## B2ONGO

Into the unknown.... by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Lupostef




----------



## Damon

Maybe suitable for one of the winter months.


----------



## wedgie

here' a few from me


----------



## shaunwistow

*My car*


----------



## jamieblackford

Wasn't into detailing then but still looks pretty clean


----------



## greener




----------



## Char_E92




----------



## darbyweb




----------



## North east Car Care

A few from me


----------



## TheGav




----------



## Jack Carter

A few from me...


----------



## KillerHERTZ




----------



## dis

hi all,heres my contribution


----------



## MattJ VXR

Tricky to decide on my favourites so settled with a selection


----------



## RSPSTEVE

Mine


----------



## cornish1

Clio Trophey 182


----------



## steve from wath

heres mine from a recent clean up on an astra










another one,this is a different car


----------



## lobotomy

_Some_ good pics so far.

I'll add some of mine (can provide Hi Res if required), nothing I haven't posted on here before!


















































































And one of my mates (sure he'll grant permission)


----------



## Ian_R




----------



## rob_vrs

Here my 2011 fabia vrs
































Not sure why they are coming up fuzzy but have much better quality versions


----------



## Mattb23

couple of ours

Mk5 by mattphotos23, on Flickr

Winter clean by mattphotos23, on Flickr


----------



## LeeBoy999

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## North east Car Care




----------



## stnilsson

My italian beauties


----------



## jamieblackford

Old fiesta


----------



## kendo89




----------



## Bass-Evolution

My entry



Thank you !


----------



## Dwayne




----------



## Tank

Few of mine


----------



## B2ONGO

All day doing the car this weekend. Finished off with Werkstat acrylic kit.


Audi A5 Spotback by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Mean & clean

My car detailed by me...


----------



## Mike steele

*2009 SLK Obsidian black.*


----------



## LloydyST

*FIESTA S1600*

After the weekend clean I couldn't help myself but share these shots..


----------



## Cyberdog

Mine


----------



## magpieV6




----------



## fizzle86




----------



## scoobyc

A few from me


----------



## Scrogz




----------



## cossack

personally i dont think i have a pic of my car that stands out enough to be considered for a calendar but some of the pics that have been posted on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what were some people thinking??????????????????????????????
did they even read the title? lol


----------



## TheMattFinish




----------



## speedautocare

detailled my ride last sundayyyy using adams


----------



## nick197

Here's a few from me

js1024_IMG_0792 by nick270r26, on Flickr


js1024_IMG_0790 by nick270r26, on Flickr


js1024_IMG_0777 by nick270r26, on Flickr


----------



## Saint Steve

DSC_0468 by Saint steve, on Flickr


----------



## Xploit




----------



## Perfezione




----------



## davec

how about this one?


----------



## dstroi

My S60


----------



## banditbarron




----------



## Bentleya




----------



## dis

two more of my faves,just found!


----------



## askpackers

*Dodo'd my Son's car*

Wash+Clay+Wash+Lime Prime Polish & Finish + Basics of Bling


----------



## sunilbass




----------



## OutLore

Might as well put this one up here too 


Audi A4 B8 S-Line Black Edition Avant by OutLore, on Flickr


----------



## Mr A4




----------



## DD1




----------



## ashk

Here's a few of my old car














































Ash


----------



## Lowiepete

Here's a couple or three...




























As my mates call it - my Aston Laguna 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## AaronGTi

I know I aint got a chance but gotta try :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone

Always worth a try Aaron, thats a cool beading shot :thumb:


----------



## lennox

*I'll give it a try*


----------



## Chahal

I'll have a go at a few of my fav pics 



















Finally one of my old car, not taken by me (Marc/ Heavenly Detail) but never-less one of my old car!


----------



## johnnyguitar

A couple of stand-out good shots on here. My lame efforts


DSC_5949 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr


DSC_5970 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr


DSC_5108 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr
Needs a bit of cropping


DSC_4880 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## cossierick

few mine.










How about a before shot.lol










and the old clio



















rick


----------



## prokopas




----------



## vRS Carl

Here is my efforts


----------



## Ebbe J




----------



## S3 AMK

A couple of entries for the winter months.


----------



## bero1306




----------



## Mean & clean

A couple more candidate photos from me of my own car...


----------



## Dream Detail

my submission


----------



## Hardsworth




----------



## Dream Detail

another one from me (all pics are unedited/photshopped)


----------



## drakey0811




----------



## foodstampz




----------



## BellUK

(Same as the previous one but closer)



:thumb:


----------



## miHoo79

Extra 330 after paint correction










or


----------



## Hiartz

*1999 Morgan Plus 8, 4.6*


----------



## Hiartz




----------



## Hiartz




----------



## BenSchultzGSi




----------



## HeavenlyDetail




----------



## ashk

HeavenlyDetail said:


>


Ha ha quality my dyson dc22 is in need of a detail and tidy up...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Its obviously Januarys pic of the month for the after party celebrations hoover up on the 1st.


----------



## pringles1984




----------



## TheMattFinish




----------



## Blueberry

Some from me


----------



## Vxrtombo




----------



## Tisgreen

Could crop some of this out...


----------



## gdarbyshire

*Astra SRI*


----------



## conrad222




----------



## kaci

Photo may be interesting for someone


----------



## Pugben308

reflection pic maybe although im pretty sure theres better ones then mine


----------



## VenomUK




----------



## Mean & clean

Another contender from me


----------



## Sen Gore




----------



## JBirchy

Here is a couple of my old Golf:



















Couple for the winter months maybe?



















I took all the photos and owned the cars in them at the time of taking them

Jon


----------



## Mr.Guru




----------



## lobotomy

Mr.Guru said:


>


Awesome! Interior looks quality... but must give you headaches lol!


----------



## JMorty

Mr.Guru said:


>


Can you even get into the back seats!? LOL

Amazing car tho mate, love the stretch. On bags?


----------



## Mr.Guru

yes the car have an airride.


----------



## iPlod999




----------



## Richrush

*Civic Type R & Triumph Daytona 675se*

Hope you Like!


----------



## GrantB5

BMW 335D E92 Coupe by GMediaUK, on Flickr

If picked I have original without logo laying around on my desktop somewhere


----------



## KillerHERTZ




----------



## David Proctor

Our 1994 Mr2


----------



## nickygixer-k5

some old pics from a photoshoot but still love them:argie:


----------



## woodybeefcake

ted11 said:


>


BMW parking only???

Erm, FAIL.


----------



## Mean & clean

Here is another pic of mine from a recent summer night photoshoot...


----------



## W13sty




----------



## Dannbodge




----------



## balz




----------



## shudaman

hes some of me focus rs mk1


----------



## Pugben308

A couple of mine


----------



## Kriminal

What the hell....I might as well chuck some up  :


----------



## will89




----------



## timthetinyhorse




----------



## jonno_36

Why Not!.........


----------



## magpieV6

Few pics done professionally


----------



## hutchus_1

Not 100% clean but it had been driven across the causeway to Holy Island,


----------



## Tiglet




----------



## Mean & clean

I found it hard choosing from my recent selection but here are more from me for consideration...


----------



## Blueberry

Here's mine and my husband's taken in the last week but different days.


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## MonkeyP




----------



## yetizone

Here's a couple of beading and post detail images...


----------



## martvw

*Seat Leon FR*

Here Is My Leon Fr Before i knew about detailing !


----------



## Spoony

Blueberry said:


> Here's mine and my husband's taken in the last week but different days.


These two are awesome.


----------



## rob_vrs

Blueberry said:


> Here's mine and my husband's taken in the last week but different days.


Excellent photos, what camera and lenses were used?


----------



## rob_vrs

Blueberry said:


> Here's mine and my husband's taken in the last week but different days.


Excellent photo's, what camera and lenses were used?


----------



## Blueberry

Thanks Rob and Spoony 

The RCZ was taken with a Canon 5d Mk II and 17-40 L lens.

The Disco was taken with a Nikon D3 and 14 - 24 lens. This is my husband's camera and was just handy when I saw the sky changing colour.


----------



## pxr5

MonkeyP said:


>


I really love this photo (my favourite one in the whole thread actually). The colours just all work together. Thanks for sharing. :driver:


----------



## autoroute1639

22072012170 by tony ford g6hbq, on Flickr


----------



## evogeof




----------



## MonkeyP

pxr5 said:


> I really love this photo (my favourite one in the whole thread actually). The colours just all work together. Thanks for sharing. :driver:


Cheers mate.

Spent ages cleaning it as the area was dusty and there was a fairly strong wind!


----------



## Lupostef

A recent edit of the VXR 


IMG_0897 by lupostef, on Flickr


----------



## Mini One Cabrio

Cracking job. Have had a caliber the last 2 times I went to the states. Much underrated car

Paul


----------



## Vinnygti

My r6


----------



## O`Neil

My offering . .


----------



## cossack




----------



## Spoony

Some cracking shots guys, I'll get moving on trying to progress this to a calendar if admin agree. As mick started the thread but he's stepped back


----------



## KillerHERTZ




----------



## Senninha

*Honda NSX*

Hi,

Hopefully I'm in time and you could consider my NSX for inclusion to the 2013/14 calender.

Hope you like the photos ....

regards,


----------



## stnilsson

Perhaps to late, my car my photos. Hope you like it.


----------



## Mean & clean

Hopefully some of the admin are looking into this. I think a PM to one of them may be in order.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Typhoon 180

One from me


----------



## gibbo555

I'll have a go with this...


----------



## Harpham

Sunflower - 8/9/12 by Harpham y0, on Flickr

Ill drop this into the mixer. 
Drop me a message if you want the high res version.


----------



## woodybeefcake




----------



## admario

thats mine if not too late ... 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tiglet

:wave:

My offering to the Calender


----------



## DeeTailer




----------



## NathJ




----------



## Spoony

Gents, I'll need to get this moving.

I will get the short list rolling for mid week and get 13 photos picked.


----------



## Brazo

Some of you may have noticed this thread by its absence well it was moved into the admin area while shortlisting began.

We have had some AWESOME entries and can I just say a big thank you to everyone for posting pictures.

We have had to shortlist 12 images (one for each month) and the monthly competition winners will feature on the front cover. Those relevant people have been contacted and the Calendar can now go into the next stage. 

It would have been easy to pack the calendar exclusively with supercars but this is detailingworld so well detailed and well photographed cars were the order of the day.

Details of how and when this can be bought will follow.


----------



## Mick

I realise this was over a year ago, but will leodhasach's car feature in the calendar as was originally intended?

Would still be quite a fitting tribute to one of dw's "good guys" IMO :thumb:


----------



## ernest

it´s mine.


----------



## David Proctor

One from me.:


----------



## David Proctor

Another one from me:


----------



## Blueberry

Guys I fear you are too late. The pictures for the calendar have been selected and is in the process of being printed.


----------



## Brazo

Blueberry said:


> Guys I fear you are too late. The pictures for the calendar have been selected and is in the process of being printed.


Correct:thumb:


----------



## T90CAG

few from me:


----------



## stupideejay

*how about this one guys*


----------



## -Kev-

nice Civic, however, as per posts on the previous page this has now been closed and the calenders are being made as we speak :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289967


----------

